# Worth fightin...



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

a couple of months ago..i got a ticket on route 3 in lowell...it was about 12-1am. and of course only about 3 cars on the road. Route 3 is very dark so i decide to follow a car on the middle lane. I used cruise control to match the speed of the car in front of me.. so it was 67MPH. i was following about 3 car lenghts back. Suddenly i see a Trooper in the far left..4 secs after passing.. i see him turn his headlights pull out of his "hiding "spot. I see him approaching fast.. so i pull to the right, he flicks his lights.. and im approaching an exit and i considered the saftey of my girlfriend and the officer.. i turn on my emergency lights..and pull off the exit to a well lit road. He throws his brights, i roll down window, throw hands on the wheel and wait. It was late and didnt feel like arguing....so i look at the ticket and come to find out he DID NOT CHECK "POSTED,LIDAR,RADAR,OR ESTIMATED" IT WAS JUST BLANK. So i decide to appeal ticket.. but ive spoken with a couple of buddies that state its not worth the time to fight the judge will just still consider me "speeding" my court date is coming in january. Your thoughts??


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Next time you're with your girlfriend; let her drive. You suck at it.
Pay the fine. At 12-1am, a Trooper doesn't need to make up speeds to catch someone going 80-90mph on RT 3.

By the way the speed limit is *55*, not 67. So you were "speeding".


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Lmao!!!!......


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

1799, sounds to me like he sucks AT LIFE too.... Can his gf assume that role for him too?

Gil, why do we allow unregistereds to post ?????


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Sniper said:


> Gil, why do we allow unregistereds to post ?????


Some of these posts used to be comical, now it's the same moronic questions all the time.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

this has Hutch written all over it.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> It was late and didnt feel like arguing....


You think that it would have helped your cause if you did?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Appeal it twice, it's your right, please do.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Seems you've been stopped before if you knew to put your hands on the steering wheel and such, If I dare to ask how many times have you been stopped 5 10 30?
Maybe your girlfriend should take over.


----------

